# My girl.



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

She is so beautiful!!! Welcome by the way.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

She is lovely!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## zyanya (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks. =)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. She is absolutely gorgeous. O,O Hope you have fun here.

BTW: Is she bred or is she just......ahem......well fed? LOL. Her belly looks pretty big in that next to last picture.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

She's georgous! I would love to see some pics of you riding her.


----------



## zyanya (Apr 17, 2009)

Lol, yes, she was in foal....heavy in foal actually. Those were taken a month or so before she foaled. The last few were taken about a week or so after foaling.

We've been exercising so she's slimmed down.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

she is very pretty, look forward to hearing more from you and your mare. I love her name.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL horse.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum !! Stunning horse you have there! Good for you for giving her a good home after all that abuse..


----------



## zyanya (Apr 17, 2009)

^^I actually thank her for giving me a new outlook on life. She's taught me to forgive and to take that second chance.

I appreciate the warm welcome.


----------



## faithc830 (Apr 18, 2009)

She is so beautiful! it's so sad that horses are treated so poorly =[


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

What a stunning girl O.O I love her head and eye, you just wanna smother her with kisses xD


----------



## zyanya (Apr 17, 2009)

^^^ lol thanks. I felt the same way when I first got her....and when I tried she almost knocked me out. She was so scared of me being so close that she turned quickly and her nose hit my head.  She's calmed down about 90%, so I can sneak a few kisses every now and then.


----------



## horseMAD (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow, she is so beautiful!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Nicole88 (Apr 16, 2009)

She is stunning!


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_She sure is pretty! I've always had a thing for black horses. _

_And props to you for giving her the love & home that she needs. Welcome aboard!_


----------



## zyanya (Apr 17, 2009)

I appreciate the warm welcome. 

Btw, I LOVE Tony Stromberg. Awesome photographer. Grace was my first love out of his collections.


----------

